# Bad Miiverse posts



## Crobatman45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh yeah. Post the WORST YOUV'E SEEN on Miiverse here.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 21, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 21, 2014)

The ones that are looking for girlfriends


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

the ones that look like well idk never been on miiverse lol but those spammers that are looking for bfs and gfs and want stuff no ones gonna give them like omg


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I saw a video on this. It's on YouTube somewhere, but I think the video came mostly from a Twitter account.


----------



## n64king (Jun 21, 2014)

Bfs/gfs.
Smash Bros stupidity
People saying Nintendo needs to fix the games that are broken that the third parties have made.
Stamp spam


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 21, 2014)

mine
wait ****

All the ACNL posts of people begging for friends.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> All of them.



Not all of them are bad . I've seen some pretty funny ones on there, from time to time. Some pretty good fan art too. Not all of it is spam.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 21, 2014)

Things have gotten much better since launch.I haven't seen any spam on there since last year.


----------



## Flop (Jun 21, 2014)

Penises. 

Penises everywhere.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the ones that look like well idk never been on miiverse lol but those spammers that are looking for bfs and gfs and want stuff no ones gonna give them like omg



Sounds like general the horny kids on TBT.


----------



## NeoVerona (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> All of them.



This. 
More parents need to lock the internet functions on the WiiU... and to internet in general. 

Anyone under the age of 16 looking for a gf/bf on MiiVerse needs to be able to be banned.


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 21, 2014)

GUYS. MY DOG DIED.
This game is fun!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 22, 2014)

Normally, I would pick posts that's blank (with the content being completely white or black, or filled with meaningless lines) or contains crudely obvious sexual references to fit the worst Miiverse post material. But, this gem is truly the best contender for that matter. It's so bad it's hilarious!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 22, 2014)

the ones that post pictures of nudes being in sandwiches


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 22, 2014)

i posted 11 shy guys chasing me as rosalina, because i was in a wifi game with 11 shy guys


----------



## n64king (Jun 22, 2014)

Flop said:


> Penises.
> 
> Penises everywhere.



whAT? WHERE? I didn't see any omg


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


>



You'll never have any idea how much I laughed at this. =P 

Anyway, I gave up on Miiverse ages ago because the spam posts were annoying. Most of all I found the posts which said, "click yeah if you like ______", since it's basically Facebook all over again. 

The kids that make those awkward posts too...


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 22, 2014)

ALL OF THE BABBY POSTED STUFF.


----------



## Locket (Jun 22, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the ones that look like well idk never been on miiverse lol but those spammers that are looking for bfs and gfs and want stuff no ones gonna give them like omg



And there MAY be kids on Miiverse


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> And there MAY be kids on Miiverse



"may"


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

i draw rlly bad thigns and post them on miiverse hoping for yeahs
like i'm not even asking for attention when i say bad i really can't draw for **** lmao


----------



## Locket (Jun 22, 2014)

i don't have a credit card, no miiverse for me


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

As in you can't a Wii U, or..?


----------



## Mariah (Jun 22, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> i don't have a credit card, no miiverse for me



You have a 3DS though, right?


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You have a 3DS though, right?


Using MiiVerse on the 3DS is a pain.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 22, 2014)

MylesAway said:


> Using MiiVerse on the 3DS is a pain.



I use it on the 3DS to make posts but I browse through it on the actual website.


----------



## Locket (Jun 22, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You have a 3DS though, right?



ya, i get a wii u on my bday


----------



## Mariah (Jun 22, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> ya, i get a wii u on my bday



So make a Miiverse account on your 3DS.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jun 22, 2014)

i know this is for the worst Miiverse posts.. but I found one that may possibly be the best


----------



## Kildor (Jun 24, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i know this is for the worst Miiverse posts.. but I found one that may possibly be the best View attachment 51864



This shouldn't be here.

You shoud post this in the "Holy-good mother of Arceus miiverse posts" thread.


Also, I get the feeling that there are alot of immature kids in miiverse that either :

1. Look for gfs/bfs

2.draw penises and post it


----------



## WonderK (Jun 24, 2014)

I grow tiresome of the constant "looking 4 bf/gf" posts. The ones with inappropriate drawings are also among the worst that I was classify as "bad" posts.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2014)

Bad Miiverse Posts Twitter

The **** ones are usually the worst, though I remember seeing some incest related one in the Need for Speed community.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2014)

i got a good sight ofmall the looking for a gf posts on miiverse

Ugh, so many. If you want girlfriend or boyfriend, is simple

dont be douche
dont ask
no rejection fear
have similar interests
dont be me


----------



## chillv (Jun 26, 2014)

To be honest, I never see any bad Miiverse post, either that or maybe I'm the Guilty Party of them. Probably both.

just search me on Miiverse. check out the majority of my post and say what you think


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Any...
ANY
ANY SMASH REQUESTS.


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

we dont


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 26, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 52595
> we dont


no it says they want dragon ball z in smosh
smosh is already crap so who cares


----------



## Jawile (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## cIementine (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw this one post on Tumblr before that had someone who posted a picture of their Aurora Borealis from animal crossing and misspelled it as "Aurora Boring Alice"

I think it was done on purpose, but i was laughing so hard at it either way.


----------



## toastia (Jun 26, 2014)

I dislike the fact that you have to pay .50 
Really? Not for verification purposes, pocket change.
Ive seen some really bad ones about parents, tho


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 26, 2014)

Stamp Spam, I see it a lot in the MK8 Community


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2014)

Gold diggers in the ACNL community.
"Looking for bf. must have over 3 million bells. Must have Emporium. Has to be on 24/7. Able to buy me things."
Then, there are the people that always ask the same questions.
Finally, this:"Woah, I found a glitch or something! It's sunny all day! Even the fireflies are out!" It's like they never read what Isabelle says in the startup screen.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 26, 2014)

me
I just mostly post to upload pictures..


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


>


I lost it at 'ikr' at 1:15


----------



## ForestRabbit (Jun 27, 2014)

I have to admit, some of them can be pretty funny....but some are instant face-palms.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


>



WOW. this was really sad. )):


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## SodaDog (Jun 27, 2014)

I saw this gracie drawing on the eu animal crossing community miiverse and it didn't look like gracie at all! it looked like a deformed giraffe with a horse stamp head.


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Any...
> ANY
> ANY SMASH REQUESTS.



Mainly Ridley and Shrek.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's one I found on the Smash Bros community. WORD-FOR-WORD:
"hey the 3DS version is comeing out 2 or 3 weaks in japan before the us so perpar to have the hole game spoiled like hidden characters or mods so yeah be carefull where u look in that time frame."
Definitely not the worst, but the typos. THE TYPOS!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> whAT? WHERE? I didn't see any omg



When the Wii U first came out, they were everywhere. You couldn't walk through the Nintendo Land plaza without seeing one. >.<


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


>



Part 3:


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> View attachment 52665
> View attachment 52666
> View attachment 52667



 Ok...

Haven't seen anything too bad lately.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2014)

Jawile said:


> View attachment 52665
> View attachment 52666
> View attachment 52667


These people are ****ing dumbass's I mean really, I can't even go to the smash bros community, with out seeing this garbage


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

OMG spitting at my screen at the videos. Just cause theres videos


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2014)

Jawile said:


>


Eye Cray evrtim :'CCC


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

In the Smash Bros community, I asked for tips on beating Boss Battles on Intense mode with Lucas. I don't think I've ever seen more stupidity in the replies.
"Use Charizard's side-b"
"Use Ike"
And my favorite one:
"Why would you use Lucas? Ness is better than him in every way! Please follow me."
I don't know if people can read on Miiverse, because I said *WITH LUCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!* And the last guy just randomly asking for a follow? :/


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> And the last guy just randomly asking for a follow? :/


That happens a lot. "FOLLOW FOR FOLLOW PLS"
Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That happens a lot. "FOLLOW FOR FOLLOW PLS"
> Yeah, no thanks.



I'm waiting for someone to go "hey, I'm going to insult you and you're going to follow me". It's going to happen someday.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 30, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That happens a lot. "FOLLOW FOR FOLLOW PLS"
> Yeah, no thanks.



Yea I've seen similar ones before. Mainly just ignored those and continued looking for other ones.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 30, 2014)

XD Allan and Nicole, whoever they are, I hope they look back on all of that in the future and laugh...


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey, the guy responded again!
"Lucas is a terrible character. Plz follow me."
This was a few hours ago, and this made me laugh even more than the first time. I want to see if he responds again...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 3, 2014)

Pokebub said:


> View attachment 52738


WHAT IN THE ABSOLUTE ****
I KNEW PEOPLE ON MIIVERSE WERE ABSOLUTE IDIOTS AND THIS PROVES IT RIGHT HERE, BUT LITERALLY, WHAT IN THE ABSOLUTE ****

---

Raging aside, posts about the "Miiverse war" coming up. Yeah, it's sad that your friend got banned (I really don't care tbh) but starting a war against the admins isn't gonna help. You're just digging yourself a deeper grave when you do that.


----------



## baller (Jul 3, 2014)

miiverse is freedom of human expression in its purest form. all ppl deserve to be heard even idots


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

baller said:


> miiverse is freedom of human expression in its purest form. all ppl deserve to be heard even idots



Nonono.I SAW A POST FIR SHREK C.O.D SOLDER PINKIE PIE AND RAINBOW DASH FOR SMASH =_= Plus, you can't share fcs so it's not free.

Btw what's this stupid war thing


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Nonono.I SAW A POST FIR SHREK C.O.D SOLDER PINKIE PIE AND RAINBOW DASH FOR SMASH =_= Plus, you can't share fcs so it's not free.
> 
> Btw what's this stupid war thing


its just as free as america
which as we all know is the country with the most freedom per capita


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 3, 2014)

Saw one today that made me shake my head (it wasn't bad per say as much as, are you kidding me? (don't have anything against the poster, but it made me wonder)). Someone said that the Tomodachi Life board is only for posting QR codes. Not for posting pictures, asking for help and that kind of thing. I was shaking my head in dismay/disbelief after reading it -_-. Life is too short to try to tell others what they should or shouldn't do. People are just going to continue to do it, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Cress (Jul 4, 2014)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKlbO3htTA
You have to read all of his comments to see why I posted it. It sounds like a fanfic gone wrong.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 4, 2014)

Can't do that, admins deleted it all.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Miiverse doesn't even allow sharing fc's! It's useless


----------



## Cress (Jul 4, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Can't do that, admins deleted it all.



I expected it would happen.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 5, 2014)

I remember this one time I saw this 14 year old girl's miiverse profile. Literally every one of her posts was just her looking for a boyfriend. She's around the same age as me, I'm ashamed.


----------



## Geneve (Jul 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


>


Bahahah, this is great. More of these need to be reenacted


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


>



bahahahhaa what did I just watch???


----------

